# New 26x1/34 Tires



## the2finger (Apr 21, 2016)

Who makes a 26x1/34 tire for a Schwinn S7 rim? I want to ride my '66 Panther but the original Schwinn Typhoons are shot. I read a Duro 26x1.75 will not work


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...X+2+X+1+3/4.TRS0&_nkw=26+X+2+X+1+3/4&_sacat=0


----------



## the2finger (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks, Mike. Should these tires be at the Long Beach bike swap meet this Sunday?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 21, 2016)

Kenda and Cheng Shin make tires to fit S7 wheels.the 26x2x1-3/4 tires are a bit beefier and really fill the fenders nice.they also offer the standard 26x1-3/4 tires.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2016)

The most important # is the bead diameter, most modern tires have this # on them. The S-7 takes 571.
You do not want 559, which is what 26 x 1.75 measure.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-tire-sizes-aka-1-3-4-does-not-1-75-and-more.78808/

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/26.html


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 21, 2016)

The middleweights did not use the Typhoons, it used the Westwind, and later I believe they used the tire called the Superior.

Westwind Brick tread repops.............  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=331837498446


----------

